# Co2 refills



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Anyone know a good place to get co2 refilled bear grapevine? I am not willing to trade my tank in since its fairly new and nice and shinny. 

Thanks,

Kojack


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

Found a place in hurst, called paintball supply. Not too far


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

air gas! or beer store that fills c02.


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dont know of a place near Grapevine but Fish Gallery does


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

RandallW201 said:


> Dont know of a place near Grapevine but Fish Gallery does


I don't want to bad mouth fish gallery, as we all know about rumors. but i heard fish gallery and dna feels by pounds and not pressure... when getting c02 you want pressure.


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

RandallW201 said:


> Dont know of a place near Grapevine but Fish Gallery does


I still need to check out fish gallery, do they have a decent planted section?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Kojack said:


> I still need to check out fish gallery, do they have a decent planted section?


it varies, some times they will have dwarf baby tears, mirco sword, glosso, rotela and all the good stuff. last time i was there they had just basic low light stuff.... not sure if chris finished the plant order or not and if it got in or not.... as i do, call and ask if they got there order in, no fun driving in traffic to only fine out that they didn't get a order and don't have what you thought they would have.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Bacon fire extinguisher in East Dallas fills and recerts tanks.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I don't want to bad mouth fish gallery, as we all know about rumors. but i heard fish gallery and dna feels by pounds and not pressure... when getting c02 you want pressure.


Why is that? The pressure would vary according to temperature, while the mass would remain constant, no?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

DaTrueDave said:


> Why is that? The pressure would vary according to temperature, while the mass would remain constant, no?


yes or maybe I don't fully understand. exp. you carry your bottle in to the store in this 20-30 degree weather, then you get it filled in a place that's 76-80 degrees, then got to carry back out in to the 20-30 degree weather, then in to your house. from what i understand and read heat makes it actually more presssured, and cold makes it less.

guess this question would be for the pros.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I don't want to bad mouth fish gallery, as we all know about rumors. but i heard fish gallery and dna feels by pounds and not pressure... when getting c02 you want pressure.


Filling by pounds is the correct way. That's why they are called 5lb or 10lb pound tanks. The pound value is the capacity of the tank. Equalizing pressure is the wrong way. Small shops like paintball stores and lfs's are most likely going to equalize pressure because of the cost of a proper system compared to just buying one of the large cylinder every so often and the adapter and hose to connect to customer's tanks. What goes into your tank should be liquid. *If you don't see a scale near where they fill tanks, leave.*

So your suspicions are right, just the terms are mixed up.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Virc003 said:


> Filling by pounds is the correct way. That's why they are called 5lb or 10lb pound tanks. The pound value is the capacity of the tank. Equalizing pressure is the wrong way. Small shops like paintball stores and lfs's are most likely going to equalize pressure because of the cost of a proper system compared to just buying one of the large cylinder every so often and the adapter and hose to connect to customer's tanks. What goes into your tank should be liquid. *If you don't see a scale near where they fill tanks, leave.*
> 
> So your suspicions are right, just the terms are mixed up.


Thanks, I new something like that , I've been under stress, so i got it back words that what i was trying to say.:tea:


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I don't want to bad mouth fish gallery, as we all know about rumors. but i heard fish gallery and dna feels by pounds and not pressure... when getting c02 you want pressure.


You've got it backwards, you want it filled by lbs.
Last I was in there a few months ago I asked and I could have swore they said they fill by lbs and they only charge like $14 or so


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

RandallW201 said:


> You've got it backwards, you want it filled by lbs.
> Last I was in there a few months ago I asked and I could have swore they said they fill by lbs and they only charge like $14 or so


from above Thanks, I new something like that , I've been under stress, so i got it back words that what i was trying to say. I was trying to say fill by pounds, but had 10 screens open trying to mult take email, other fish web sites, order stuff for the holidays etc...

I think that's for 5 pounds, not sure what 10 pound would be.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Airgas has low price on refill


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

It cost me $16 at paintball supply in hurst. Little pricey but I was already there with my tank.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

ouch, i had a few pounds left and need a refill.

i like DNA, and fish gallery. but ouch.
DNA 10lbs refill $39.99
the fish gallery $28.95. 

I think i will do a swap with air gas, if i remember right only 15.00 dollars plus tax for a 10 pound bottle.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> ouch, i had a few pounds left and need a refill.
> 
> i like DNA, and fish gallery. but ouch.
> DNA 10lbs refill $39.99
> ...


If you want to keep your tank and the Love Field area isn't too far for you, there is a place called Keotter Fire Protection that fills a bit cheaper than Air Gas.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Virc003 said:


> If you want to keep your tank and the Love Field area isn't too far for you, there is a place called Keotter Fire Protection that fills a bit cheaper than Air Gas.


love field is the Addison airport right, or is that the one over at midway.. nothing is to far for the right price, i have a manual 4 cylinder, so distance is to bad of a issues.. do you know if they retest too, not sure if i need a retest or not.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> love field is the Addison airport right, or is that the one over at midway.. nothing is to far for the right price, i have a manual 4 cylinder, so distance is to bad of a issues.. do you know if they retest too, not sure if i need a retest or not.


Love Field Airport is in Dallas. The price they charge for my 15lb tank is $15 to fill and $15 to hydro test. If you have an Air Gas that's closer and you don't mind swapping, then the couple extra dollars will go toward not having to hydro test.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Cool, I know the area I think out by south western where the nami and bdsa is. The closet air
Gas is Dallas. Not sure how old my bottle is. 
Might just wait till after holidays as there is a few pounds left.. I might trade my glosso for something easy to grow and that needs less light.


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

I get my 20# fills at Ferguson Gas in McKinney (think they have other locations too). They won't swap my 10# though.

My 10# I swap at Home Depot. Last time I was at HD they said they couldn't swap because they were in contract negotiations with Air Gas, I don't know if that's been resolved. Look outside your local Home Depot to see if they have the cages with CO2 and O2 in them, like the Propane but a separate cage.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Markw78 said:


> I get my 20# fills at Ferguson Gas in McKinney (think they have other locations too). They won't swap my 10# though.
> 
> My 10# I swap at Home Depot. Last time I was at HD they said they couldn't swap because they were in contract negotiations with Air Gas, I don't know if that's been resolved. Look outside your local Home Depot to see if they have the cages with CO2 and O2 in them, like the Propane but a separate cage.


cool, thanks. I've heard of ferguson gas.. will they fill a 10# bottle, how much did it cost you to get the 20# filled at ferguson gas?


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> cool, thanks. I've heard of ferguson gas.. will they fill a 10# bottle, how much did it cost you to get the 20# filled at ferguson gas?


Sorry I don't recall. They won't fill a 10# (at least the McKinney store won't). I want to say it was $16 for the 20# fill but I honestly don't go that often and don't pay much attention when I do :/ It's convenient so I don't mind paying whatever.

I do prefer Home Depot though just because it's even closer and I trust them more to test the tanks they are turning around.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Doubt anyone else is out this way, but Green's Welding on 377 in Granbury charges $20 to swap a 20lb tank. 

Airgas in Ft Worth quoted me $16 to fill a 20lb tank.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I do 20# tank swaps with cleburne welding for $14.


----------

